# Changing Spark Plugs 1971 Pontiac 350



## TC71Lemans (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a 1971 Lemans Sport Convertible with a 350. What is the best way to get at the spark plug on the drivers side closest to the firewall? The steering shaft is in the way. I'm an amateur. Just got the car a few weeks ago. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Dave

Traverse City, MI


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

do you have a spark plug socket.use that plus either a long extension or just the rachet


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

use a spark plug socket with a wrench..shortest way to go


----------



## TC71Lemans (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks--jeez--socket with box end wrench--how easy! Done. Dave


----------

